# General Category > Creative Area >  Finding peace through crafting.

## Mummyhill

I dont know about everyone else but I tend to have a lot of different projects on the go at any one time.

I also do more than one craft. I knit, sew, crochet, weave, dye yarn and hook rugs.

One way to judge how Im doing is to think am
I flitting from one project to another and starting lots of new projects or am I able to concentrate and settle to a single project at a time? If Im flirting Im struggling. Especially if Im flitting between crafts as well.

----------

OldMike (03-04-20),Paula (02-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing atm? Flitting or focus?

----------


## Stella180

At the moment with this lockdown I’m looking for anything to keep myself entertained, card making and paracord bracelets have been the two activities so far but some diamond art pics that need to be done too so yeah I’ve got a few things on the go currently. I think many off is when struggling find it hard to focus, I know I do. I’m pretty good at sudoku but then my head’s not right even the simplest of puzzles seem impossible.

----------


## Mummyhill

> How are you doing atm? Flitting or focus?


changes day to day at the moment. Yesterday I was fairly focused on the rug I’ve been hooking. Today I flirted between the rug, a knitted monkey and a crochet shawl. Put them all away for now as focus isn’t there at all. Today’s been hard with children’s attitudes as much as anything else.

----------


## Suzi

Wanna talk about it?

----------


## scilover

That's exactly what i'm doing at the moment also! Except its painting. I tend to have multiple paintings at one time, I don't know why but I prefer doing more than one project at the same time.

----------


## Suzi

I'm in awe of anyone who can paint/draw! My daughter is amazingly talented and I love watching her!

----------

